# Nutmeg due march 9



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, due some time around march 9, maybe not exactly. She is my registered Toggenburg doe.

The one standing on the table, lol:










her nosy twin, Ivy, was making it hard to get pictures:










She is wide, but not super huge, she is bred to a mini buck. But she is getting some really nice udder development.I am SOOOO looking forward to this doe freshening. I hope to make a LOT of cheese with her milk.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Hope you have some babies soon and lots of milk!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I should get a lot, they only milked a qt a day off of their mom not because she couldn't produce more but because they only took what they needed. Their mom's twin sister was milking up to a gallon and a half a day as a first freshener, their mom's older half sister was milking up to two gallons a day and she milked for over 20 months. So I am soooo hoping the genetics are there for it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She cute...can't wait to see her kids.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck!!! Very cute :greengrin:


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Her pooch is REALLY puffy. her sister's is, too, but not as puffy (she isn't due until April 17). Her ligaments aren't soft or anything but tonight she was making "momma talking to baby noises" at her hay. Her udder is about the size of a small cantaloup. I'm wondering if she might not go a tad bit early. she was in with the buck for a month and a half but I only saw them breeding on the day that would make her due march 9...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may of gotten bred sooner...I would definitely consider it and watch her close... :thumb:


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> She may of gotten bred sooner...I would definitely consider it and watch her close... :thumb:


Yup, I am wondering if she had a 5 day heat and that is when i saw her standing but she actually caught on the earlier heat. I've had people say that happened with them. I'm checking her every few hours now, this may be a LONGGGG week, lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink: :hi5:


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

She has a clear thick sticky discharge about as big around as a pencil hanging about an inch from her vulva, and her tail and bum are messy. But her ligs are not soft at all.... then again last years FFs never got soft ligs either. So I'm not judging on that sign. She is REALLLLY crabby today. When i was checking her bum she kept stomping her feet and snorting at me, lol.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Twin doelings! She wasn't looking any closer to kidding at 6:30 am than she has been for the last week, then at 9am chore time there they were!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute...congrats...... :thumb:


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

The smaller baby has weak pasterns, she seems developmentally behind the larger one. She is alert, active, has a great suck reflex, just seems physically weaker. She is up on her feet nursing with no help finally but can't seem to get her feet up the way they need to be and keeps standing on the front of her feet. I think I may take them splinted upright for a day or two.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

They are sooo adorable! Congrats on twin girls!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow... she really must have had you anxious! Very pretty little girls! I don't think I've ever seen a Togg as dark as they are


----------

